# One of my tiger barbs died



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

And im wondering what could have possibly caused his death. From one day to another he looked like this:


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

I dont really know much about tiger barbs but we need a bit more info.

Other inhabitants
Ammonia
Nitrite
Nitrate
Any change in pH
Any change in temp

Is the pale back of that fish normal?
How long have you had it and is the tank cycled?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like a fungus. Cant be sure though. Tank info would help as well as stocking levels.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yikes! That's not good.
It's not common for a bunch of scales to just fall off like that, so what's in the tank that could have chewed them off this fish?
It could be some nasty little sporidians, or just a simple infection.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> could be the filter. I've had fish who had the EXACT same problem, and it was the filter.


I'm not sure I understand. What about the filter was the problem?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Sorry for your loss

Where do you live? I have five barbs that I'm going to give a way, not full grown - a little older than a juvi (3 albino, 2 regs)

approx 1 1/4 inch.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

thanks for your inputs. i dont think it was fungus, but it was pretty nasty. one day he was fine, next day he was half white like that, but i think it was due to nitrites poisoning. i made a big mistake changing the gravel with the fish in the tank. i didnt know what it could cause. i lost her (it was a female barb) and a little female guppy as well.  thank god the rest of the fish are fine and water params are back to normal. 
i live in So Cal, more precisely in La Verne and im actually looking into putting more barbs in this tank...


----------

